# M-Drol



## darkmortal (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys first post here i know, but wanted some advise. Thanks for all your help in advance. 

I am going to be taking a 3 or 4 week cycle of Mdrol from CEL soon (haven't decided if i want to go 3 or 4 weeks yet) and will dose it probably start out at 10mg for the first week, then 20mg for the second and third week and if i can go a fourth week i might bump it to 30mg. I will be taking creatine and milk thistle while on this cycle. Now my main question was really about a PCT. I have read numerous posts about this and a lot of them recommend a OTC PCT along with some nolva or clomid or something. My question was could i just run a pure Nolva PCT? I have the generic " tamoxifen citrate " (i hope i am allowed to say that, if not i will edit it asap) Anyway let me know, and if i can do this what dosages(mg) i should run for 4 weeks. Thanks again.

Oh almost forgot
Stats...
Age - 18
Weight - 160
Height - 5'11"
BF - 10%
Lifting Exp. - 3 solid years
Diet - taking in about 300-350g protien a day, medium carbs, high calories ( around 4k a day)

Goals - I want to put on some weight, not a lot, around 15-20 pounds maybe and lower my BF a little more, want to be down around 7 or 8 maybe even 6 (but shouldn't be a problem with that and don't really need anything to help with that since i wrestle and my bf% gets low) I want to increase my strength quit a bit and also get a little more defined muscles.


----------



## zombul (Jul 2, 2008)

At age 18 I would stick with a good creatine and high protein diet and not worry about the M Drol.


----------



## darkmortal (Jul 2, 2008)

zombul said:


> At age 18 I would stick with a good creatine and high protein diet and not worry about the M Drol.



Thanks for the advice but that wasn't really the questions. Not trying to be a dick and i do appreciate the advice, but i already have the mdrol and plan on taking it. So if you could answer my question on if nolvadex only would be ok for a pct and how many mg i should take in of it a week that would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Chevrolet (Jul 2, 2008)

too young to go messing with your hormones.  
keep working out naturally and dont be such a pussy. sound like a dick? too bad kid you obviously need someone to set you straight.
the answer to the questions you asked can be found quite handily using the search feature. but i know that takes too long for your 'need it now at any cost' attitude.


----------



## zombul (Jul 2, 2008)

Just being fair and trying to help you out man.Do you realize that by messing with stuff like that now it's going to be even harder to make gains natural later. What you going to do when ph's are gone and you are making slower gains than everyone else?


----------



## darkmortal (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah i know, i know all the risks I just need something to give me that edge in the sports that i play. Need something that will put a little weight on me and some muscle. I just asked for help with my PCT. And I don't plan on doing this cycle and staying clean forever. I understand why you guys would say that i shouldn't do this and all just asking for some help. If you have any advice that would be helpful with my PCT that is appreciated. Thanks zom

And Chevrolet unless you have some real advice for me gtfo..Thanks


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 2, 2008)

darkmortal said:


> Yeah i know, i know all the risks I just need something to give me that edge in the sports that i play. Need something that will put a little weight on me and some muscle. I just asked for help with my PCT. And I don't plan on doing this cycle and staying clean forever. I understand why you guys would say that i shouldn't do this and all just asking for some help. If you have any advice that would be helpful with my PCT that is appreciated. Thanks zom
> 
> And Chevrolet unless you have some real advice for me gtfo..Thanks



Ok, ya don't have to be a douchebag... both guys gave you good solid advice. Sorry it wasn't what you *wanted* to hear.
Technically speaking, nolva alone sould be ok IMO, however m-drol (superdrol clone, right?) can be pretty damned harsh and shut you down pretty hard. 
So you're gonna need liver & test support.

Since you wanna go OTC, try these:
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support

DESIGNER SUPPLEMENT ACTIVATE XTREME 120 CAPS
or
LG Formadrol Extreme 60 count - 1160003

That being said, zombul and chevrolet are absolutely right. You are too damned young to be playing around with this stuff, but since you apparently "know all the risks" but still don't know enough to put together your PCT is.... ahh, I digress...
you're 18, and barring some serious medical condition, you're essentially a fountain of testosterone. Adding anabolics isn't really going to accomplish much, while hindering you're receptors which will make future cycles less effective. 
The best route is train hard and eat big... but, you do what you will


----------



## darkmortal (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks. But would milk thistle be alright in place of the cycle support as far as liver support?


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

Milk thistle will be fine.And just know that 18 year old and younger kids using this stuff to get an "advantage" in sports is the reason so much shit is already illegal.People taking it that don't realize what they are doing and even how to pct. This is why M Drol and all the effective PH's of today will soon be gone as well. You are naturally producing an abundance of testosterone and want to shut it down by taking this.   This is another reason your gonna find it hard to get help w things like this.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2008)

darkmortal said:


> Need something that will put a little weight on me and some muscle.



That comes from eating (food). If you can't gain naturally by eating, the mdrol will not help you one bit. Diet is the key to bodybuilding. I wish people would take more time in research and realize this.
And it's obvious you have no idea what you are doing.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 3, 2008)

I recommend not taking steroids at this point in your life. 

Nolva is all you need for pct.


----------



## Chevrolet (Jul 7, 2008)

i gave you the best advice your gonna get kiddo. maybe you need to reread my post.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 8, 2008)

Coming off the gear will actually hurt your performance. You won't have an edge.


----------



## Hittndatiron1988 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, im gonna start taking m-drol. im 21 years old i am 6ft 160 lbs. im gunna do 1 pill a day for the first week. 2 pills a day for the second week. 3 pills a day for the third week. and 4 pills a day for the last week. and i am going to use a milk thistle and twinlab zma for a pct. sound good???


----------



## I.C.P. (Aug 23, 2009)

darkmortal said:


> Hey guys first post here i know, but wanted some advise. Thanks for all your help in advance.
> 
> I am going to be taking a 3 or 4 week cycle of Mdrol from CEL soon (haven't decided if i want to go 3 or 4 weeks yet) and will dose it probably start out at 10mg for the first week, then 20mg for the second and third week and if i can go a fourth week i might bump it to 30mg. I will be taking creatine and milk thistle while on this cycle. Now my main question was really about a PCT. I have read numerous posts about this and a lot of them recommend a OTC PCT along with some nolva or clomid or something. My question was could i just run a pure Nolva PCT? I have the generic " tamoxifen citrate " (i hope i am allowed to say that, if not i will edit it asap) Anyway let me know, and if i can do this what dosages(mg) i should run for 4 weeks. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Strong first cycle.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

Hittndatiron1988 said:


> Hey, im gonna start taking m-drol. im 21 years old i am 6ft 160 lbs. im gunna do 1 pill a day for the first week. 2 pills a day for the second week. 3 pills a day for the third week. and 4 pills a day for the last week. and i am going to use a milk thistle and twinlab zma for a pct. sound good???



No, it sounds stupid.

Eat some food to gain weight. You are my age - neither of us need steroids to put on muscle unless diagnosed with sub-normal natural test production. At this age testosterone should be pretty damned high.

You are either not eating enough, using poor training methods, or both.


----------



## Hittndatiron1988 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> No, it sounds stupid.
> 
> Eat some food to gain weight. You are my age - neither of us need steroids to put on muscle unless diagnosed with sub-normal natural test production. At this age testosterone should be pretty damned high.
> 
> You are either not eating enough, using poor training methods, or both.



Well ive known kids who hav seen kids on my highschool football team taking this stuff when they were 14 and 17 years old and they have turned out fine. and btw the descriptions say do not take if under the age of 21 so how am i 2 young 4 this???


----------



## Perdido (Aug 23, 2009)

Hittndatiron1988 said:


> Well ive known kids who hav seen kids on my highschool football team taking this stuff when they were 14 and 17 years old and they have turned out fine. and btw the descriptions say do not take if under the age of 21 so how am i 2 young 4 this???



You know somebody who knows kids that have done it and turned out fine?
So what you are saying is this:  told that:  who told you so it must be OK. Wrong, that makes you the


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2009)

Hittndatiron1988 said:


> Well ive known kids who hav seen kids on my highschool football team taking this stuff when they were 14 and 17 years old and they have turned out fine. and btw the descriptions say do not take if under the age of 21 so how am i 2 young 4 this???



And my best friends girlfriends brothers roommate apparently thinks im cute.

Fuckin' score, man. Thats obviously a gem of grade-A information you've got your hands on there. Go shoot yourself full of chemicals that will fundamentally affect your physiology!

Don't be an idiot, man. You are 6ft, 160lbs, and 21. All you need is a decent training program and to eat like a fucking horse. I am basically your age, 5'9", and i managed to get up to 200lbs naturally. I am genetically incredibly average.

All it takes is a little patience, knowledge, and dedication. If you can't gain weight without steroids you sure as shit wont gain and keep those gains when you are on a cycle.

All steroids do is accelerate the rate at which you can synthesize muscle tissue. If you dont have the stimulation to grow (training right) or the raw fuel to turn into muscle (calories, protein) you will not grow whether you can synthesize muscle at half your normal rate or triple your normal rate.

Forget the roids, and fix your diet and training program before you potentially ass-fuck your liver/nads.


----------



## Hittndatiron1988 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> And my best friends girlfriends brothers roommate apparently thinks im cute.
> 
> Fuckin' score, man. Thats obviously a gem of grade-A information you've got your hands on there. Go shoot yourself full of chemicals that will fundamentally affect your physiology!
> 
> ...



m-drol wont fuck up ur nads tard


----------



## Danny123 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, I am young and i know I will do my body some damage if I take m-drol, I haven't even done full research on it but I am tempted by it. I appreciate that I am too young for this but I feel I need to take this to be the best at my sport, I play for a profesional rugby team have a diet and weights program and am very strong for my age but I dnt have the size or power to stand out from the crowd, the answers I am looking for really are can I be banned if I get drugs tested. Please don't write back slating me for considering this at 18 but I beleve that this is something I have to do to set me apart as I am only in the average catagorie on my team. My personal stats are weight 92kgs, bodyfat 16% which I accept is quite abit lol, bench 125kgs, squat 105kgs, clean and jerk 100kgs, deadlift 190kgs. please reply asap and thankyou for Reading this.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2009)

You've already stated enough reasons for you not to take these kinds of compounds:

- You're too young.
- You can be banned from the very thing you're taking them for.
- You haven't done your research.
- Your body-fat is too high.

Perhaps there is a problem with your training program or diet, or maybe even your mental focus or psychology when playing. Maybe your problem on the field has nothing to do with weights, and you need to practice more.

Some of the best players i know aren't the biggest or strongest guys out there, they just have incredible mental toughness, an affinity for game strategy and play, and they work hard as shit.

Being a good player isn't about being a muscular monster. Some size helps, but not size for size's sake. If you don't think you're achieving your potential maybe this is something you need to talk to your coach about before you pump yourself full of dangerous chemicals?


----------



## Danny123 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks mate any other advice on how to get big apart frm eating and training?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Danny123 said:


> Thanks mate any other advice on how to get big apart frm eating and training?



If you're eating big and training hard, you don't need anything else apart from supplementation as much or as little as you feel you need.

You'll need to eat bigger and train harder when you're on steroids, anyway. a few tabs or ml of a chemical doesn't contain a few lbs of muscle, haha.

But seriously, if you want advice on your diet or training programs, we have forums for that where people would be more than happy to help you. Anabolics are just too much of a risk for you right now, and you wont get a great deal out of it for taking that risk imo.


----------



## LUISDIABLITO (Nov 25, 2009)

somebody know about the diet whe use M-DROL


----------



## masokist (Nov 25, 2009)

160lbs? dude when i was 18 i was 224lbs with 18 in arms and a 35in waist and natural. how about you actually idk maybe EAT and ummm LIFT!!! instead of worrying about steroids.


----------



## crolls (Apr 21, 2010)

*eating big thing*

Everyone on the internet says diet is where its at to gain weight and muscle... but no one gives a diet plan.. any help would be awesome.  I'm trying to do the 6 meals a day thing, but I don't know what to eat for each one. please help.  -Thanks


----------



## Perdido (Apr 21, 2010)

crolls said:


> Everyone on the internet says diet is where its at to gain weight and muscle... but no one gives a diet plan.. any help would be awesome.  I'm trying to do the 6 meals a day thing, but I don't know what to eat for each one. please help.  -Thanks



Check out the link in my signature on getting started. There's plenty of information regarding diet and how to track your intake as well as basic recommendations for macro-nutrients.


----------



## crolls (Apr 21, 2010)

*thanks ^^*

Alright i'm trying the fitday thing (but to gain weight) out and it's pretty cool,  put all the food in i consumed today as accurately as i could and customized a food for Optimum nutritions 100% whey gold standard protein i take.  Figured out i'm actually not getting enough protein as i should, and not even enough calories.  I'm 5'11 158lbs at the moment.  Results for today came up as Cals: 1,962 Fat(g) 60.7 Carbs (g) 247.8 Prot(g) 121.7.  

How i wanted it to look was protein at least body weight in grams and calories around 3000.  Anyone got any suggestions on what foods I should eat for each meal to correspond with 6 meals a day diet plan?

-Thanks


----------

